# 1/6 Scale John Deere Baler



## Mike N (Mar 1, 2009)

I just finished my 1/6th scale John Deere baler. It works good on straw.

I ended up with 2 blisters after installing over 150 rivets! :'( 












View attachment JD_Baler.bmp


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice looking baler :bow: Thm: 

are you going to build a john deere gas engine or tractor to drive it??

chuck


----------



## Mike N (Mar 1, 2009)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> very nice looking baler :bow: Thm:
> 
> are you going to build a john deere gas engine or tractor to drive it??
> 
> chuck



I drive it with a RedWing engine for now, but a Dinky Deere should be on my build list. I wonder if there are any casting kits left out there. 

http://balerman1.com


----------



## Paolo (Mar 1, 2009)

Ohhhhh thanks..I'm remembering my childhood... ;D
 Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very COOL
what are the Dimensions, I didn't see them on your site.

Did I say Very COOL!


----------



## Mike N (Mar 1, 2009)

Jeff02  said:
			
		

> Very COOL
> what are the Dimensions, I didn't see them on your site.
> 
> Did I say Very COOL!



The baler is about 30" long. The bales are 2 1/2" x 3 1/2" x 7". The wheels are 6" in diameter.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike,

Very Nice baler. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## modelbuff (Mar 2, 2009)

Great job!!! Nice paint work.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 2, 2009)

I like these projects which are not mainstream. Did you do your own plans? Did you have to gather your own dimensions? Looks very nice indeed. Well done! :bow:


----------

